# long 350 3Pt lift issue



## ecanada (Dec 7, 2017)

Having a problem with my long 350 3pt hitch that quit lifting. Was working fine until I hooked up my discs. Lifted them up a couple of times, started working then stopped. Let the tractor run at max throttle for a minute an they went you once then afterwards nothing at all, even at full throttle, I can manually lift the arms with the level in the up position and the arms will hold half way. Full of Fluid and I've changed filter with new one. Any help please?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

I suspect your three point lift cylinder needs renewal. They use a Fiat designed rebuildable cylinder liner and piston assembly, on which the internal O ring wears out and cracks after a number of years. Easy fix. Call 1-888-506-2190 for the manual and necessary parts.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy ecanada, welcome to the tractor forum.

I would check the hydraulic pump first to see that it is moving fluid and producing adequate pressure. Disconnect the high pressure line from the pump and crank the engine with the kill rod activated (you don't want the engine to start or you will make a mess), to see if the pump is pumping. The pump may also have lost prime. If the pump is moving fluid, then tee in a 3000 psi pressure gauge into the system to see if the pump pressure is adequate. Pressure should be in the range of 2000-2500 psi.


----------



## ecanada (Dec 7, 2017)

Thanks guys for your responses. (Sixbales)I will try removing the High side of the pump first to see if I get some fluid movement. My line is solid metal from the pump to the control value stuff under the seat, so I'm not sure if I can tee a pressure gauge in without making some mods and trip to HF for a gauge.
(RC Wells)I have a manual, kind of hard to follow, but i'll try removing the Hydraulic Control Value without causing a meltdown and creating a mess and check the o-ring on the cylinder. 
I can't find a Mechanic in my area that will touch a long tractor, so I'm on my own with repairs.


----------

